# Blue Quail Guns



## Michael F Sights (Apr 11, 2017)

I booked a West Texas Blue Quail trip for Jan 2018 & I was wondering what gun to take. The outfitter said average shot will be 30 yards + and to use 6 shot.

Anyone hunted them before, have tips or recommendations on gauge?

I love my 28 but it might be pushing it's ( or mine) limits.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Jetjockey (Apr 11, 2017)

I hunt them a lot.  Take your 28, its more than enough gun if the outfitters dogs are halfway decent and can get them pointed.  Since you will most likely be putting down LOTS of boot miles, you want a light gun you can easily pack all day.  I hunt them using my old 2 1/2" chambered 20 gauge shooting 7/8oz of 7 1/2's at 1125fps.  Pigeon load 28 shells have a heck of a lot more punch than that, so you will not be under gunned.  As a matter of fact, I'll be feeding my double gun addiction in the near future with a 28 gauge specifically for hunting blues.  Have fun and post pictures when you get back.


----------



## coveyrise (Apr 12, 2017)

If you can,take a 20 and a 28. If the wind is blowing the scalies can get gone quick especially if they are flushing wild. I always shoot ic/m choke. I put low brass in first barrel then a high brass in the modified barrel to help chase down the long shots. While a 28 will work fine if the birds are cooperating I think a 20 is the best gun overall. Really depends on the cover. Either way you will have a blast chasing those blues. One of the best days I ever had quail hunting was in the desert in New Mexico.Killed 4 species in one day. Pack your running shoes and forget what you learned in your hunter safety class about running with a loaded gun.


----------



## mecicon (Apr 13, 2017)

coveyrise said:


> Pack your running shoes and forget what you learned in your hunter safety class about running with a loaded gun.



Very true.


----------



## Jetjockey (Apr 14, 2017)

Don't run with a loaded gun.  There's absolutely no reason to run after scalies, and you probably won't get them in the air within gun range anyways because the coveys will easily outrun you.  Let the dogs work them and you will get your birds, and don't be frustrated from watching huge coveys flush wild well outside gun range. Keep working them.  Big coveys will flush wild but after working the coveys a couple times they will split up. Singles hold, but they won't let you get much closer than about 10-20 yards, the dogs better not pressure them or your screwed. The smaller the coveys the more likely they are to hold, but blue quail coveys can number 50+ birds.  There's a learning curve with scalies, but if you let the dogs do the work you'll get your birds.


----------



## coveyrise (Apr 14, 2017)

And never keep a loaded gun in your house or truck.


----------



## Jetjockey (Apr 15, 2017)

There's a perfectly good reason to keep a loaded gun in your truck and house.  There's not a good reason to run after blues with a loaded gun.  Well, maybe you'd have to run after them if your dogs suck, but decent dogs can get them pointed.


----------



## Killinstuff (Apr 15, 2017)

RST has 28GA pigeon loads at a fair price that push a 1 oz load of #8's 1300 fps. What I use on everything from woodcock to sharptails in my AyA choked skeet 1 and skeet 2. I kill a lot of birds past 30 yards without cripples.


----------



## Killinstuff (Apr 15, 2017)

I should have added that my guess is your guide is saying #6's because he doesn't know you or how you shoot.  6's give him and the dogs clean kills or clean misses. The RST's also have 7 1/2 28ga pigeon loads.  I don't find any difference between 8's and 7 1/2 shot in killing stuff but if a fella has more confidence one shot size over another confidence is what matters.


----------



## doublebarrel (Apr 15, 2017)

Check with Poly Wad in Roberta Ga they have great small bore shells. BB


----------



## coveyrise (Apr 15, 2017)

If your dogs suck, then you can always move clean across the country with them so they can finally find birds. That is always a great option.


----------



## Jetjockey (Apr 16, 2017)

The RST Pigeon loads are the shells I was referring to.  I
shoot them out of my LC Smith, and they are great shells.  

Coveyrise....  I didn't move out West so my dogs could find birds, they found plenty of birds in the South. One reason I moved where I did was because I can hunt blues, bobs, sharp tail, chickens, ptarmigan, and pheasants all within 3 hours of my house.  All on public land, and all without having to ask permission, or put in for a draw, or without having to pay.  The Blues are so close I can be home with a limit in time to meet my wife for lunch if I want to.  Let's just say, I hunt them A LOT!  I have hunting licenses in CO, NE, KS, and next year I'll be adding AZ into the mix as well.  With that kind of hunting opportunity, even dumb crappy dogs like mine can find birds.  Yet I still don't have to run after blues to kill them.


----------



## Michael F Sights (Apr 19, 2017)

Thank You for the advice!


----------

